# GRI and BMI question



## CrabbyAggy (Jan 13, 2010)

Hi Ladies, 
I had both NHS tries at GRI, started a full adoption process, decided that I hadnt done with TX yet, and am now going back for one last ditch attempt at GRI as a private patient. 
I have a question tho - Ive been at my first appointment, just basically to get bloods taken for AMH, and have noticed that the website says your BMI has to be under 35, which is fine - I am 33 at the min, and doing shakes diet to try and get as good a place as possible for the start.  When I spoke to them, I was told it had to be 30 just the web hadnt been updated yet 
However, I have my next appointment on 11th September, and going on previous go's, ill have to call on day one of my AF, which will be aprox 6th Oct.  
My question is basically, when will they weigh me? Does anyone know?
Thanks in advance for any help here


----------



## Turia (Feb 2, 2013)

I'm afraid that my experience at GRI (also private) was of being weighed at every single appointment over a 2 year period.  However weight was an issue for me - I had to lose 5 stone to reach a BMI of 35.  I would never have been able to reach 30!

I learnt to make early appointments and skip breakfast.  I worked out my lightest clothes.  I didn’t wear jewellery on appointment days.  I insisted on removing my shoes and as many items of clothing that I could get away with before they weighed me.  I even managed to grow!  Still not sure how I managed that one, but somehow I stretched my body as far as I could without standing on tiptoes.  That extra centimetre saved a few pounds! 

Unfortunately my experience was also that they were quite strict with the BMI limit, however this was all a few years ago as you see from my signature/diary - someone else may have more up-to-date info.

Good luck


----------



## Lawmonkey (Sep 20, 2012)

Hey Crabbyaggy

Unfortunately my experience at the GRI has been terrible due to weight. I get weighed regularly, not every appointment but majority (my weight is an issue). Even when under I have recieved such negative comments that once my treatment is over I will be making a formal complaint.  

Like the other reply I made my appointments first thing. Drank a load of water in the week before and reduced the day before. I removed everything I could including my bra one time lol! I would follow ww then go back to slimfast or dukan diet in the weeks before.  I even stayed up all night exercising wrapped in bin bags then created a sauna in my bathroom to sweat as much water weight as possible. 

I am due bak on the 10th sept and this time have been loosing weight with Scottish slimmers. I've lost 12lbs in 4 weeks and am NEVER hungry.  My bmi should be fine for my date but Im sure the new bmi rules are under 30.

Just remember u have done great already and will get there. I have had one nice nurse that allowed me to still book in as long as by the time I returned my weight was ok however I only had 4-5lbs to lose.  U still have 2 weeks to go and even more before first day of cycle. Try ur best and don't let it stress u out this is all hard enough.  How much weight is it to get to 30? 

Good luck!


----------



## Weebear (Jul 24, 2013)

I think it is 30.


----------



## CrabbyAggy (Jan 13, 2010)

Hiya
Yup wee bear, its def 30 - I just wondered how much time I have to get to the 30 I need. 
Ive got 17lbs to loose (well perhaps a little less - i get weighed tomorrow) - Ive lost 10 in 3 weeks, and am thinking like if I can loose another 9-10 in the 3 weeks running up to appt, then I will only have a small leap waiting for AF to come? 
God I know they are goni say, no not this month, and ill end up having to wait two months bcause the 2nd month will mean it falls over christmas and new year!!! bug**er 
Thanks for help ladies


----------



## fingersx2013 (Apr 24, 2013)

Feeling the same stress about my weight and GRI

First referred in 2010 and was treated horribly and told nothing they could do til I lost weight...

Ive now lost 7stone and referred back when my BMI was well under the 35 that I was aiming for.
I had a very positive return appointment - with both the nurse and doctor delighted with my weight loss. Im now at top of the list and been ready to start treatment since Jan! Was waiting on a HSG and return appointments.

Back this month and absolutely stressed - due to start treatment and along with consent forms comes the new criteria from July saying my BMI needs to be below 30!   Its currently 31 and Im so stressed trying to lose the last few pounds, and wondering what they will say, will my treatment now be cancelled? How often will I be weighed? What if I gain during treatment? I can gain 7lbs during my TOTM!


----------



## fingersx2013 (Apr 24, 2013)

PS - have any of you been remeasured? Ive only been measured once but weighed 3times so far...
See someone saying they grew?
When I was measured they told me I was an inch less than Ive always been!
If I could grow my inch back my BMI would be fine!! lol


----------



## Andycat (Aug 24, 2013)

Hi all

I was going to a fertility clinic where they didn't have a clue how to work out BMI, every time I went I was weighed and measured, I attended 3 times first my BMI was 32 next time if was 34 then last time I went it was 35 which made is so I couldn't have NHS funded fertility treatment until I got my BMI down to 30.  However when I got home I was devastated to think that I had but on so much weight within a few weeks.  My husband then decided to do my height and weight for me at home and work out my BMI which all in all turned out to be 29.  So I dont know how some of these clinics work the BMI out as my new clinic calculate my BMI also at 29.   x x x


----------



## fingersx2013 (Apr 24, 2013)

Oh that's not good!

The royal have scales that measure your bmi - so atleast we don't need to worry that someone cant do their job properly!


----------



## Turia (Feb 2, 2013)

Hi FingersX

It was me that grew   I think it was just improved posture as I had also had a lot of back trouble but it did gain me an extra cm which saved a couple of pounds at least!  If it has been a while since you were measured you could ask them to do it again - especially as you have lost so much weight.  I managed 5 stone to get to the 35 BMI limit but have never been able to get beyond there.  Luckily there doesn't seem to be a limit for DE FET.

Don't worry about gaining during treatment.  I freaked on day of EC when they asked to weigh me as I had gained 7lbs purely from the drugs, but they were ok and said that they would expect that.

Good luck!  
Turia


----------



## sashley (May 14, 2012)

HI 
WONDERED IF ANYONE COULD ELP AND ADVISE ME OF BMI ISSUES HAD FIRST TREAMENT AT GRI IN FEB HAD FAILED FROZEN TRANSFER DUE TO HAVE MY SECOND LOT OF EGGS TRANSFERED IN OCT / NOV TIME JUST TO GIVE THEM A CALL WILL MY BMI NEED TO BE 30 FOR THEN TOO DISPITE HAVING TREATMENT ALREADY ?? I HAD MY BMI AT 33/34 FOR FIRST TRANSFER IN OCT BUT WONDERED IF I NEED TO GET IT DOWN NOW TO 30 FEELING STRESSED ABOUT THIS

ANY HELP APPRIECATED 

XX


----------



## fingersx2013 (Apr 24, 2013)

Hey Turia

Thanks for reply
So no limit for de fet?
Hoping same mayapply to me as its DS iui I'm waiting to start!

The paperwork with guideline said guidelines for ivf?


----------



## CrabbyAggy (Jan 13, 2010)

Hi
I am not sure about other treatments, I know for IVF and ICSI your BMI has to be 30 (ive checked twice with GRI) - I have had both tries with them, one failed when BMI was 24 - I bust ma chops to loose 4.5 stone for that, and the second which worked - ended in m/c - my BMI was about 32/33. 
The new regulations which came in July say you have to be 30 to start - whcih is a total kicker, as GCRM you can be taken up to a BMI of 40 - its really just coz GRI is an NHS Hosp so they have to go wi NHS guidelines. 
I would call up and check tho, its better to be prepared for what they will expect from you? 
I get weighed tonight, am no holding out much hope, feel all bloated - but at present - before this weigh in I have about 17lbs to loose and my first appointment is 3 weeks away!! no chance - it just really depends if they give me the time till AF arrives to loose it, or time until the Prostrap inj (thats provided they take me down the same route this time protocol wise) 
Shabba


----------



## one_day_maybe (Mar 18, 2013)

Hey ladies, no experience of GRI but lots of having to lose weight to be eligible for NHS treatment.  In my experience crash dieting and shakes really aren't a good idea in the months leading up to treatment.  I did Cambridge for about 10 months and only had a month off before my first cycle, we had problems with our embryo quality and whist I did get pregnant, it didn't stick.  I'm convinced that it was due to losing a lot of weight, very quickly so close to starting.  This time, my bmi is closer to 32 (my clinics limit is 35) but I've been told my new consultant that whilst I should attempt to lose a few pounds, under no circumstances should I crash diet or undertake extreme exercise before I start again, it will be more likely to do harm than the extra few pounds.

I know what its like to be so desperate to start that you just want to get those pounds off and I don't want to sound preachy or like I'm tellling anyone what to do but my honest advice would be to take the extra few months to lose weight in a sensible way as I wish I had.

xxx


----------



## [email protected]@h (Dec 11, 2012)

Hi

My bmi was 33 and had to get it down to 30 which I have managed, now at 29. It was hard but glad I did it. The nurses weren't always too sympathetic when I was weighed but one summed it up for me and it kicked my weight loss into gear. BMI limit is there for a reason. The more fat you carry the less likely of a bfp at the end. Fat cells mess up hormones and line all your organs including the reproductive ones. Not good. 

Best advise is just watch what you put in your mouth. In the run up to treatment we should be eating very healthily anyway so weight loss will be a side effect of it!


----------

